# Can Eco-complete Raise kH ?



## Gamique (Jun 19, 2006)

#1 Today, 03:25 PM 
Gamique 
Subscriber Join Date: Jun 2006
Posts: 2 
Rep Power: 0

Can Eco-complete Raise kH ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i just set up a new planted tank(40g) with about 3 inches of Eco-complete as a substrate, my Tap water's kH is 40 ppm and the kH in my tank 36 hours after set up is 75 ppm .

Right after set up i adjusted my pH contoller to 6.3 according to my tap water's kH this should give me about 33 ppm of Co2 i did not test the tank's KH the plants where pearling .

The next day (this morning) i tested the kH and it was 75 ppm so i raised the set point on my pH controller to 6.6 to maintain CO2 near 30 ppm and i had very little pearling

So my question is :Should i adjust my Co2 levels according to my tap or tank water?

I did not add any buffers or chemicals to my tank other than tap water conditionner and some substrate fertilizer (www.aquariumplants.com) home brand

I have not started fertilizing yet. I will tommorow (third day after set up)

I have heavy plant load and no fish yet so i can't see if they are gasping

i ordered a powerhead to add some surface movement i have close to none(i read all the posts here)

At first i tought there could be some limestone build up in my hot water tank i had only tested the cold water before (I had limestone build up at my previous home raising both kH and gH) but that was not the case here exact same kH of 40 ppm

So i put the set point on the pH controller back to 6.3 and the pearling started right away??? (i guess that answers my question but what about the the kH ?) and the O2 bubbles are trapped under the surface scum

Could all the pearling issue be simply the lack of surface movement , gaz exchange?

gH 100mg/l 
kH 75 mg/l
NO2 ~ 0.3 mg/l
NO3 ~ 7 mg/l

Any and all tips and suggestions will be gladly accepted as it is my first High light (4.5 watts/Gallon) co2 injected PMDD planted tank


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Eco complete seems to raise KH initially, although mine didn't rise as much as yours did. But anyways, it does raise KH and I noticed that after a couple of waterchanges over 2 months the KH will settle down. 

I would go with the KH measurement inside your tank, but it sounds like you got that figured out already with your ph Controller set at 6.3 and pearling plants.

Pearling is happening because of O2 saturation inside your tank. Meaning your plants are growing well. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum! 

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Carib Sea had a problem with some batches of Eco being contaminated with some of their other products. I ended up with some of it myself. There were little white bits (some of which were actual sea shells) that actually smoked when I dropped a strong acid on them. KH went from 2 to 9 in a day. I ended up tearing down the tank and redoing it with something else. They refunded me for my trouble.


----------



## Gamique (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks John 
Yes i guess i should've introduced myself first
I'm from Quebec Canada i speak french so i may sound funny sometimes 
I've had several low tech non co2 tanks before but this is my first attempt at a real planted tank i just set up a 40 Gallons tank with pressurized co2 and all the works and if everything goes well i will set up a 210gallon discus tank 55*30*30 custom tank with Halide lighting and when the times comes i will be craving for advice :frusty: 
nice to meet you all i may not post very often but this forum has been a very good source of info for me

Keep up the good work


----------

